# 2014 Outback 250Rs



## Kevin and Sheri

Selling our rig as the kids have grown, and we are looking for something larger. Excellent condition. Many upgrades including: Moryde300 suspension, Goodyear Endurance E-rated tires, winterizing kit, two Fantastic Create-a-Breeze fans (one with rain sensor) and all LED interior lighting. Cover, tire covers and weight distribution hitch included. Asking $21,500. Message me for photos.


----------

